# Charles County Man Killed While Cutting Trees



## Jordan Barab (Oct 27, 2005)

Charles County Man Killed While Cutting Trees 

Charlotte, Hall, MD - On Oct. 19 at 10:53 a.m., Charles County Sheriff's officers responded to the 14100 block of Federal Hill Place in Charlotte Hall for the report of an injured person. Investigation revealed a tree logging company was cutting trees. While Jacob D. Hertzler, an employee, was cutting a felled tree, another tree that he had pre-cut fell on him and killed him. Hertzler was pronounced dead at the scene shortly thereafter and his body was transported to the Office of the Chief Medical Examiner in Baltimore for an autopsy. A representative from the Maryland Occupational Safety and Health Administration responded to the scene for its investigation. There are no signs of foul play. Det. T. Miner is investigating.

Posted at http://spewingforth.blogspot.com/2005/10/weekly-toll_23.html. (Scroll Down most of the way to the bottom)


----------



## Newfie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hate to hear thta kind of stuff.

Sounds like he might have committing a No-No in any event. From the sounds of the story I would guess he hung up a tree, was in the process of felling the tree that the hanger was in, and caused the hanger to come loose and crush him. Poor work habits or inexperience in any event.


----------

